# liquid ptfe



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

anybody know where to get liquid ptfe from

also is there a list etc or reputable suppliers of chemiclas/potions for making your own waxes etc

thanks


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> anybody know where to get liquid ptfe from


http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-ptfe-liquid/40302


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Never knew this existed! Order placed lol. 

Cheers. 

Cooks


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

For the love of God, dont put that on your paint! It is NOT PTFE as you know it! It is effectively a thread sealant and may even be a thread lock - so it is basically a glue. You might as well put superglue or epoxy resin into your home brew. You could easily cause permanent damage trying things like this!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

adjones said:


> For the love of God, dont put that on your paint! It is NOT PTFE as you know it! It is effectively a thread sealant and may even be a thread lock - so it is basically a glue. You might as well put superglue or epoxy resin into your home brew. You could easily cause permanent damage trying things like this!!!


Good point chum - I hadn't read the OP fully till now eek.

This stuff is for plumbing purposes only and as adjones said above, is for sealing threaded joints.

If you put it on your paint I guarantee there will be a thread in a week or so that says 'how do I get liquid ptfe off my paint.' Lol.

Cooks


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

steve from wath said:


> anybody know where to get liquid ptfe from
> 
> also is there a list etc or reputable suppliers of chemiclas/potions for making your own waxes etc
> 
> thanks


i know ive seen someone :thumb: :lol:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Liquid PTFE doesn't exist,you can get dispersions of PTFE in various solvents,waxes with a PTFE coating but it isn't much us in a car wax ,in my opinion.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

CarChem said:


> i know ive seen someone :thumb: :lol:


cheers stephen

ill be in touch

thanks


----------

